# New Fuji Gran Fondo 1.5



## robocp01

View attachment 272464
Just picked this bike, up treated my self to an early Christmas present.


----------



## Maniton

That's a good looking bike. How do you like it so far? What groupset does it come with?


----------



## The Human G-Nome

Nice bike. I love my Fuji Altamira. What is up with super high head tube and fork though. Back issues? The Gran Fondo already sets you so upright.


----------



## robocp01

Maniton said:


> That's a good looking bike. How do you like it so far? What groupset does it come with?


It comes with the Ultegra Group Set, it has some Rotor components wheels and the cranks. Ultegra brakes, I like it so far, only had one serious ride on it. Supposed to be warm here this weekend so I will definitely get out on it.


----------



## robocp01

The Human G-Nome said:


> Nice bike. I love my Fuji Altamira. What is up with super high head tube and fork though. Back issues? The Gran Fondo already sets you so upright.


I made no modifications to it, except for the pedals and seat. Its set up to be their plush endurance bike. I'm 56 years old, so not looking to break any records on it, just stay in shape and I enjoy the sport. It has I think 4-5 spacers in the head-set, so it can certainly be dropped to suit ones style. I'm still tinkering with the fit so will see what I may change on it. It is a really pretty bike though.


----------



## TXRR

robocp01 said:


> View attachment 272464
> Just picked this bike, up treated my self to an early Christmas present.


Welcome to team fuji.....

what kind of seat are you using?


----------



## turnerxce15

Does the 1.5 have extra Di2 internal routing ports on the frame? One place you could check (if you don't mind) is on the chainstay where a Di2 wire would go into the chainstay from the rear derailleur (at least that's how the frame on the 1.3 looks to be routed). Or little rubber plugs on the seat tube at the bottom bracket and between the bottle cage bolts on the down tube.


----------



## surge98b

Have you had any problems with rear wheel noise. I have the same bike and I have a horrible spoke noise fromt the rear. My LBS has trued and tightened several times to no avail. It also misses going to the big ring alot, to the point the chainring is getting chewed up. Just wondering, it'll give me leverage with my shop either way.


----------



## robocp01

No so far, I've had no problems with it. But to be honest I've not been on it much since it's been pretty cold here. I'll let you know if I do experience anything..


----------



## epistememe

Are the hub bearings sealed?


----------

